# Motorhome roof



## Kathy6323 (Oct 21, 2012)

Does anyone know how we can find out what the roof is covered with? It looks like it might be vinyl or something similar but not sure without pulling a bit off and would like to know before we do that. 

Just wondering if there is a standard that is mostly used. 

Thanks in advance for any guidance.


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

It might help if you told us which make, model and year of motorhome you are asking about.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A good start might be saying what kind of van you have, and then maybe a close up photo..

ray.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

and do you mean the roof .. as in the material used on the outside of the van or do you mean the ceiling as in the inside of the van?

I only ask this because you said "It looks like it might be vinyl or something similar " which leads me to think ceiling covering :wink: 

I note from your previous posts that you were buying a Mirage.....


Mike


----------



## Kathy6323 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry folks. Clearly not enough info given by me!

It's a mirage 5000, 2001 model, and it's the roof I mean as we have found a small amount of water coming in and we may need to repair it so would be good to know before we damage it what we are working with. 

Hubby said that it feels like a kind of rubber coating has been put onto the roof as a top layer and it seems nothing is sticking to that so we think this is where the leak is coming in due to poor sealing on the satellite dish that was the last thing fitted prior to us getting it. 

I can't get a photo right now, but hope this helps. 

Thanks.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kathy

I am not in any way a Mirage expert or have any detailed knowledge but I have seen quite a few Mirage motorhomes ( they were imported by Autosleepers at one time...very nice , great quality ) and as far as I recall the roof is rubberised ...so it has a thin rubbery coating that was applied at the factory. This coating is not very thick. Many RVs have the same type of roof and I am sure that there is a special repair sealant available from RV specialists.

Lets hope someone on here knows more :wink:

Mike

Edit: remembered an old member ( no longer  ) who supplies RV stuff...one of these items may help...but maybe wait for more advice
http://www.starspangledspanner.com/roof-maintenance/repair-tapes/cat_50.html

or this

http://www.starspangledspanner.com/...ling-lap-sealant-white-none-sag/prod_519.html

see this video


----------



## Kathy6323 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Spykal, I will show all this to my hubby


----------

